# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > प्राचीन संग्रहणीय वस्तुएँ >  भारतीय डाक टिकिटों का संग्रह..

## ingole

*दोस्तों इस सूत्र में मैं आप सभी के सामने  भारतीय डाक टिकिटों के चित्र प्रस्तुत करूँगा...
इसमें आप सभी मित्रों का सहयोग भी अपेक्षित है...
सारे के सारे चित्र मैंने अंतरजाल और विभिन्न स्रोतों से प्राप्त किये हैं अतः इन पर मेरा कोई निजी अधिकार नहीं है....*

----------


## ingole

*सबसे पहले प्रस्तुत है सन १९४७ में जारी किये गए डाक टिकिट:*

----------


## ingole

*१९४७ में जारी किये डाक टिकिटों की कीमत १.५ आना ,३.५ आना और बारह आना थी.*
*(उस समय "आना" प्रचलित था और एक रूपये का मतलब १६ आना होता था)*

----------


## ingole

*जैसा कि ऊपर चित्र में दिखाया गया है उस साल तीन डाक टिकिट जारी किये गए थे जो इस प्रकार हैं:

१----जय हिन्द भारतीय राष्ट्रीय ध्वज /कीमत ३.५ आना /जारी दिनांक २१ नवम्बर १९४७ 
२----जय हिन्द अशोक स्तम्भ / कीमत १.५ आना /जारी दिनांक १५ दिसंबर १९४७ 
३----जय हिन्द हवाई जहाज / कीमत १२ आना / जारी दिनांक १५ दिसंबर १९४७*

----------


## jeet6162

लाजवाब सुत्र है मित्र 
हमारी तरफ़ से ++++

----------


## ingole

> लाजवाब सुत्र है मित्र 
> हमारी तरफ़ से ++++


*धन्यवाद मित्र मैं एक छोटी सी कोशिश कर रहा हु...आप सभी का सहयोग भी वांछनीय है....*

----------


## ingole

*सन १९४८ में जारी किया गया पहला डाक टिकिट:*

----------


## ingole

*29  मई 1948 को जारी किया गया एयर  इंडिया इंटरनेश्नल के नाम वाले इस डाक टिकिट की कीमत १२ आना थी और इसकी एक ख़ास बात ये थी की ये सिर्फ एक दिन के उपयोग के लिए थे और वो दिन था 8 जून 1948, जिस दिन भारत और यु. के. के बीच पहली उड़ान भरी गयी थी.*

----------


## ingole

*इसके बाद १५ अगस्त १९४८ को महात्मा गांधी के चित्र वाला ४ डाक टिकिटों का सेट जारी किया गया था .*

----------


## ingole

*बाद में इन डाक टिकिटों को वापिस ले लिया गया था क्यूंकि महात्मा गांधी के चित्रों की वजह से संसद में बहस छिड़ गयी थी. विपक्ष के नेताओं को डाक टिकिटों पर महात्मा गांधी की तस्वीर पसंद नहीं थी.उनका कहना था की एक श्रधांजलि को आधिकारिक सेवा के स्टाम्प में उपयोग नहीं किया जा सकता और ये डाक टिकिटों का सेट महात्मा गाँधी को श्रधांजलि के रूप में जारी किया गया था.*

----------


## ingole

*15 अगस्त  1965*

----------


## ingole

*10 सितम्बर 1965*............

----------


## ingole

*31 अक्तूबर 1965*...

----------


## ingole

*14 नवम्बर 1965*

----------


## ingole

*5 नवम्बर  1965*

----------


## ingole

*17 नवम्बर  1965*

----------


## ingole

*24 जनवरी 1966*

----------


## ingole

*26 जनवरी 1966*

----------


## ingole

*26 जनवरी 1966..*

----------


## ingole

*वर्ष 1966 में जारी किये गए टिकिट :*

----------


## ingole

*::**वर्ष 1966 में जारी किये गए टिकिट ::*

----------


## SAAJANN

बहुत ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र हे..........

----------


## jeet6162

बहुत ही अच्छा संग्रह है 
ओर बहुत कुछ नया जानने के लिए मिला आपके द्वारा 

धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## Mr. laddi

ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र है 
पर बहुत देर से कोई पोस्ट नहीं की जा रही 
कृपया सूत्र को गति दे

----------


## ingole

> बहुत ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र हे..........





> बहुत ही अच्छा संग्रह है 
> ओर बहुत कुछ नया जानने के लिए मिला आपके द्वारा 
> 
> धन्यवाद मित्र





> ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र है 
> पर बहुत देर से कोई पोस्ट नहीं की जा रही 
> कृपया सूत्र को गति दे


आपकी उत्साहवर्धक प्रतिक्रियाओं के लिए धन्यवाद दोस्तों....
शीघ्र ही आगे की जानकारी दूंगा

----------


## ingole

*24 जनवरी 1966 को जारी किया गया यह डाक टिकिट "पेसिफिक एशिया ट्रेवल एशोशिएशन कोंफ्रेंस" के दौरान जरी किया गया था,
 यह कांफ्रेंस दिल्ली में हुयी थी.
इस डाक टिकिट में सिकंदरा का चित्र है, 
सिकंदरा आगरा में स्थित है और मुग़ल सम्राट अकबर का मकबरा है.*

----------


## ingole

*इसके ठीक २ दिन बाद भारतीय सेना को समर्पित "जय जवान" नाम से एक और डाक टिकिट जारी किया गया था 
अवसर था 
"भारतीय गणतंत्र दिवस"*

----------


## ingole

*२६ जनवरी १९६६ के ही दिन एक और टिकिट जारी किया गया था 
और वह टिकिट श्री लाल बहादुर शास्त्री को श्रद्धांजलि स्वरुप जारी किया गया था 
आप सभी को ज्ञात ही होगा की ११ जनवरी १९६६ के दिन ताशकंद में तत्कालीन प्रधानमन्त्री लालबहादुर शास्त्री की रहस्यमयी परिस्थिति में म्रत्यु हो गयी थी.*
(चित्र पहले दिया जा चूका है)

----------


## ingole

*5 अप्रैल 1966 को तमिल कवी "कंबर" को समर्पित एक डाक टिकिट जारी किया गया था .
कंबर तमिल भाषा के प्रख्यात कवी थे, उनकी महान रचनाओं में सबसे अधिक प्रसिद्ध है तमिल भाषा में लिखी गयी रामायण जिसका नाम है "रामवतारम" इसका प्रचलित नाम "कंबरामायणम" भी है. चेन्नई के मरीना बीच पर कंबर की एक बड़ी स्टेचू भी स्थापित है.*

----------


## ingole

*१४ अप्रैल १९६६ को जारी किया गया डॉ भीमराव आंबेडकर का डाक टिकिट*

----------


## ingole

*२३ अप्रैल १९६६ : कुंवर सिंह*

----------


## ingole

*वर्ष १९६६ में जारी किये गए अन्य टिकिट*

----------


## ingole

*वर्ष १९६६ में जारी किये गए अन्य टिकिट...*

----------


## ingole

*वर्ष १९६६ में जारी किये गए अन्य टिकिट.........*

----------


## ingole

*वर्ष 1967 में जारी किये गए डाक टिकिट 
दिनांक :11 जनवरी 1967
अवसर : शास्त्रीजी की प्रथम पुण्यतिथि 
कीमत :  15 पैसे*

----------


## ingole

*अब देखिये वर्ष 1967 में जारी किये गए सारे के सारे डाक टिकिट एक साथ*

----------


## ingole

*विषय:भारतीय आम चुनाव 
जारी दिनाक: १३ जनवरी १९६७ 
कीमत: १५ पैसे*

----------


## ingole

*गुरु गोविन्द सिंह की ३०० वीं जयंती 
चित्र: पटना गुरुद्वारा 
जारी दिनाक १७ जनवरी १९६७
कीमत १५ पैसे*

----------


## ingole

*19 मार्च 1967
अंतर्राष्ट्रीय पर्यटन वर्ष 
आगरा ताजमहल*

----------


## ingole

*16 वर्ष 1967
नंदलाल बोस (चित्रकार)- प्रथम पुण्यतिथि 
"गरुड़"
कीमत- 15 पैसे*

----------


## alymax

जी आप की अच्छी प्रस्तुति है गोली जी

----------


## ingole

*1 मई 1967 
भारतीय सर्वेक्षण विभाग -द्विस्ताब्दी 
15 पैसे*

----------


## ingole

*11 मई 1967 
वस्वेश्वर -800वी पुण्यतिथि 
15 पैसे*

----------


## ingole

*30 मई 1967
नरसी मेहता (कवी, संत, समाज सुधारक)- श्रद्धांजलि 
15 पैसे*

----------


## ingole

> जी आप की अच्छी प्रस्तुति है गोली जी


धन्यवाद राज भाई आपका बहुत बहुत स्वागत है

----------


## ingole

*11 जून 1967 
महाराणा प्रताप (राजपूत शासक )- श्रद्धांजलि 
15 पैसे*

----------


## ingole

*21 अगस्त 1967 
नारायण गुरु (दार्शनिक)- श्रद्धांजलि 
15 पैसे*

----------


## alymax

> धन्यवाद राज भाई आपका बहुत बहुत स्वागत है


आपका यह कार्य फोरम का गौरव  है

----------


## ingole

*5 सितम्बर 1967 
डॉ सर्वपल्ली राधाकृष्णन (75 वी जन्म की वर्षगाँठ)
15 पैसे*

----------


## ingole

*1 अक्तूबर 1967 
भारत छोडो आन्दोलन की 25 वीं वर्षगाँठ  
15 पैसे*

----------


## ingole

*9 नवम्बर 1967 
भारतीय यूरोपियन तार सेवा की शताब्दी 
15 वर्ष*

----------


## alysweety

बहुत ही सुंदर कलेक्शन ........
इतना सुंदर कलेक्शन पेश करने के लिए बधाई

----------


## ingole

*12 नवम्बर 1967 
विश्व कुश्ती चेम्पियनशिप दिल्ली 
15 पैसे*

----------


## ingole

*1 दिसंबर 1967 
नागालेंड राज्य की चौथी वर्षगाँठ 
चित्र : नेहरु जी नागा जनजाति के लोगों का नेतृत्व करते हुए 
१५ पैसे*

----------


## ingole

*26 दिसंबर 1967 
रासबिहारी बोस 

15 पैसे*

----------


## ingole

> बहुत ही सुंदर कलेक्शन ........
> इतना सुंदर कलेक्शन पेश करने के लिए बधाई


धन्यवाद स्वीटी जी 
सूत्र पर आकर हौंसला अफजाई करने के लिए आपका मैं आभारी हूँ.

----------


## ingole

> आपका यह कार्य फोरम का गौरव  है


आप सभी दोस्तों के इसी प्यार और सम्मान के कारण ही मैं यह सब कर पाता  हूँ दोस्त

----------


## ingole

*27 दिसंबर 1967
स्काउट आन्दोलन की हीरक जयंती (स्काउट एंड गाइड )
15 पैसे*

----------


## ingole

*दोस्तों, अब मैं आपको साल 2013 में जारी किये गए डाक टिकिटों के बारे में बताने जा रहा हूँ, 
इस साल जारी किये गए सभी डाक टिकिट पांच रुपये मूल्य के हैं. 
पेश है इस साल का पहला डाक टिकिट , जो जारी किया गया था "भारतीय विज्ञानं कांग्रेस" के सौ साल पूरे होने के उपलक्ष्य में तीन जनवरी को.
*

----------


## ingole

*स्नातकोत्तर चिकित्सा शिक्षा और अनुसंधान संस्थान चंडीगढ़ के सम्मान में साथ जनवरी को एक डाक टिकिट जारी किया गया.*

----------


## ingole

*अगले ही दिन यानी की आठ जनवरी को दो विशेष डाक टिकिट जारी किये गए थे :

पहला था ग़दर आंदोंलन के सौ साल पूरे होने के मौके पर 
और दूसरा था उत्तर प्रदेश विधान मंडल के सवा सौ साल पूरे होने पर
.बात करते हैं ग़दर आन्दोलन की - 


ग़दर पार्टी पराधीन भारत को अंग्रेजों से स्वतंत्र कराने के उद्देश्य से बना एक संगठन था। इसे अमेरिका और कनाडा  के भारतीयों ने 25 जून १९१३ में बनाया था। इसे प्रशान्त तट का हिन्दी संघ  (Hindi Association of the Pacific Coast) भी कहा जाता था। यह पार्टी "गदर"  नाम का पत्र भी निकालती थी जो उर्दू और पंजाबी में छपता था। इस संगठन ने भारत को अनेक महान क्रान्तिकारी दिये। गदर पार्टी के महान नेताओं सोहन सिंह भाकना,करतार सिंह सराभा, लाला हरदयाल आदि ने जो कार्य किये, उसने भगत सिंह जैसे क्रान्तिकारियों को उत्प्रेरित किया। पहले महायुद्ध के छिड़ते ही जब भारत के अन्य दल अंग्रेजों को सहयोग दे रहे थे गदरियों ने अंग्रेजी राज के विरूध्द जंग घोषित कर दी। उनका मानना था-


सुरा सो पहचानिये, जो लडे दीन के हेत ।
पुर्जा-पुर्जा कट मरे, कभूं न छाडे खेत॥*

----------


## ingole

*अगला डाक टिकिट जारी किया गया "रेशमी रुमाल आन्दोलन" की याद में.**
क्या है रेशमी रुमाल आन्दोलन ??**



यह आन्दोलन मुस्लिम देवबंदी नेताओं द्वारा भारत की आजादी के लिए गुप्त रूप से चलाया जा रहा था (1913-1920). इसमें तुर्की , अफगानिस्तान और जर्मनी से भी मदद मिल रही थी. इस आन्दोलन का खुलासा पंजाब सी आई डी द्वारा किया गया जब उन्हें अफगानिस्तान के एक देवबंदी लीडर उबैदुल्लाह सिन्धी द्वारा पर्शिया के एक अन्य नेता महमूद अल हसन को लिखे गए पत्र हाथ लग गए. ये सारे पत्र रेशम के कपडे पर लिखे गए गए थे. इस राज का पर्दाफ़ाश होते ही इससे सबंधित सारे नेताओं को गिरफ्तार कर लिया गया था.*

----------


## ingole

*स्वामी विवेकानंद की एक सौ पचास वी जयंती के अवसर पर उनके सम्मान में भारतीय डाक विभाग द्वारा चार डाक टिकिट जारी किये.*

----------


## ingole

*केरल के पूर्व मुख्यमंत्री सी. अच्युत मेनन की याद में यह डाक टिकिट तेरह जनवरी को जारी किया गया था. मेनन केरल के सर्वाधिक पसंदीदा मुख्यमंत्रियों में से एक हैं और एकमात्र ऐसे राजनेता जिन्होंने लगातार दो बार केरल के मुख्यमंत्री पद का दायित्व संभाला.*

----------


## ingole

*देश के प्रमुख औद्योगिक घरानो में से एक आदित्य विक्रम बिरला जाने माने उद्योगपति हैं. इनके सम्मान में भी एक डाक टिकिट चौदह जनवरी को जारी किया गया.*

----------


## ingole

*और ये रहा जनवरी माह में जारी किया गया अंतिम टिकिट :*

----------


## ingole

*फरवरी के महीने में कोई भी नया डाक टिकिट जारी नहीं किया गया था.*

----------


## ingole

*मार्च के महीने में पहला डाक टिकिट जारी किया भारतीय सेना के तृतीय छाताधारी विशेष बल के सम्मान में. 

"ये विशेष बल भारतीय सेना की पैराशूट धारी कमांडो टुकड़ी का है जो ख़ास मौकों पर काम में लायी जाती है."*

----------


## ingole

*अधिकारी प्रशिक्षण संस्थान , भारतीय सेना के लिए अधिकारियों को प्रशिक्षण देने का कार्य करता है. चेन्नई में स्थित इस संस्थान का उदघाटन पंद्रह जनवरी उन्नीस सौ तिरेशठ को किया गया था. इस साल इसके पाचास साल पूरे होने के उपलक्ष्य में इसके सम्मान में एक डाक टिकिट जारी किया गया था.*

----------


## ingole

*साहिर लुधियानवी को कौन नहीं जानता ?

जो नहीं जानते हैं , वो ज़रा इन गानों को गुनगुनाएं ,जिनको लिखा था साहिर जी ने :

"जाने वो कैसे लोग थे जिनके प्यार को प्यार मिला ....."
-मैं पल दो पल का शायर हूँ, पल दो पल मेरी कहानी है ...
-मैं जिंदगी का साथ निभाता चला गया ..
-संसार से भागे फिरते हो, भगवान् को तुम क्या पाओगे...
-चलो इक बार फिर से अजनबी बन जायें हम दोनों...
-तुम अगर साथ देने का वादा करो...
-ना तो कारवाँ की तलाश है...
-मन रे तू काहे ना धीर धरे ..
ऐसे ही और ना जाने कितने दिल कको छू जाने वाले गानों को लिखने वाले साहिर लुधियानवी का जन्म आठ मार्च को हुआ था , उनके सम्मान में एक डाक टिकिट जारी किया गया ..*

----------


## ingole

*मलयालम भाषा के दैनिक समाचार पत्र "मलयाला मनोरमा" के नाम पर एक डाक टिकिट जारी किया गया. यह केरल का नंबर एक दैनिक अखबार है , विश्व न्यूजपेपर असोसिएशन के एक सर्वे के अनुसार यह दुनिया के सबसे ज्यादा पढ़े जाने वाले अखबारों में ग्यारहवें नंबर पर है और भारत में तीसरे नंबर पर( टाइम्स ऑफ़ इंडिया और दैनिक जागरण के बाद). इसकी शुरुआत 14 मार्च 1888 को की गयी थी.*

----------


## ingole

*सिन्धी समुदाय के इष्ट देव "झुलेलाल" के सम्मान में एक डाक टिकिट 17 मार्च को जारी किया गया.*

----------


## ingole

*सरदार भगत सिंह और सुखदेव के साथ फांसी पर लटकने वाले तीसरे वीर क्रांतिकारी "राजगुरु" के सम्मान में 22 मार्च के दिन एक डाक टिकिट जारी किया गया.*

----------


## ingole

*अप्रैल के महीने में भारतीय आर्किटेक्चरल धरोहर के लिए दो टिकिट ग्यारह अप्रैल के दिन जारी किये गए*

----------


## ingole

*भारत की एतिहासिक महत्त्व की इमारतों के लिए दो नए डाक टिकिट बारह अप्रैल के दिन जारी किये गए थे .*

----------


## ingole

*चैत्य भूमि मुंबई के सम्मान में  14 अप्रैल के दिन एक डाक टिकिट जारी किया गया था. चैत्य भूमि में भारतीय संविधान के निर्माण में अहम् भूमिका निभाने वाले डॉ. भीमराव अम्बेडकर का स्मारक है. पहले दादर चौपाटी के नाम से जानी जाने वाली इस जगह का नाम चैत्यभूमि तब से रखा गया जब बाबा साहिब अम्बेडकर के निधन के बाद उनका अंतिम संस्कार यहाँ पर किया गया.*

----------


## ingole

*रंग हरा* *हरी सिंग नलवे** से 
रंग लाल है* *लाल बहादुर** से 
रंग बना बसंती भगत सींग 
रंग अमन का वीर जवाहर से 

इस गाने में जिन महापुरुषों के नाम हैं उनमे से "हरी सिंह नलवा" को अपेक्षाकृत कम लोग ही जानते होंगे . हरी सिंग नलवा (1791-1837) सिख साम्राज्य की खालसा सेना के सेनापति थे और उन्होंने सिख साम्राज्य के विस्तार में  महत्वपूर्ण भूमिका निभाई.*

----------


## ingole

*मई के महीने में सबसे ज्यादा 53  टिकिट जारी किये गए थे , जिनमे से 50 टिकिट भारतीय सिनेमा के सौ साल पूरे होने के उपलक्ष्य में इस क्षेत्र से जुडी महान हस्तियों के सम्मान में जारी किये गए थे, अब मैं इन सभी को आपके सामने प्रस्तुत कर रहा हूँ.*

----------


## Aeolian

jyanvardhak sutr

----------


## Omna_14

Bhaut khoob avam zabardast collection... do u want to sell/share some of them?

----------

